# Tampa area



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Anyone around the Tampa area have any Azureus, Auratus, or Cobalts for sale?


Thanks, Bill


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

PM sent, Bill


----------



## alabao15 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello I'm new to the hobby and the board and was hoping to meet local froggers just to know who is in the area in case I need help with FF or other misc issues once I get setup. This Board is a God send for sure, I have spent hours on it mentally storing information and advice! But nothing beats talking to people who can help in a squeeze! I hope to hear from you local guys! Thanks.

Frankie


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi Frankie.....are you in Tampa?

Add your location to your profile by using the USER CP tag on the far left.

Makes it easier to get help and find people.


----------



## alabao15 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

and now get ready for the personal invitation to join the prestigeous "All Florida Dendro Society" !!!

here it comes....


----------



## alabao15 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks!!! I appreciate that!


----------

